# For all those who have had there pets put to sleep x



## philnamy

I recently had my 16mnth labrador put to sleep and someone sent me this poem and i found it very comforting and I would love to share it with all of you who have lost pets,particulaly in these cercumstances:

If it shoul be that I grow frail and weak
and pain should keep me from my sleep.
Then you must do what must be done,
for this last battle cant be won.
You will be sad i understand,
dont let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than the rest,
your love and friendship stands the test.
Weve had so many happy years,what is to come can hold no fears.
Would you want me to suffer?
So when the time comes please let me go,
take me where my needs theyll tend,only stay with me until the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me,
until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time that you will see,it is the kindest you can do for me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
from pain and suffering ive been saved.
Do not grieve,it should be be you,
who must decide this thing to do.
Weve been so close,we too these years,
dont let your heart hold any tears.

I hope some of you find this comforting I did,I still miss my little man every day but this poem i keep with me all the time and read whenever i feel bad.

RIP Jac miss you our little man love youxxxx
Amy xxxxx


----------



## KarenHSmith

Awwwwwwww... That bought a tear to my eye.

So sorry, for you loss. xxxxx


----------



## staflove

Wow that was lovley, iv got tears in my eyes


----------



## mummyschnauzer

Thank you that was lovely, what was your Labbie called. RIP


----------



## Guest

Aww brought tears to my eyes  it's a lovely poem though.


----------



## sskmick

That's a really moving poem.

Even though we know its the right thing to do, its heartbreaking. 

RIP Jac


----------



## Tasha

may I copy this poem for my scrap book??

I had to have my poodle put to sleep the year I got pregnant for my daughter she was ancient I had her since I was a kid myself still playing with dolls she was my friend when the kids at school picked on me my playmate when my friends were friends with someone else my confidont when my parents divorced the reason I went home when I got my own place and my companion every day of her life I still miss her I have her ashes in a small wooden box beside my bed one day I will have what it takes to scatter them when I am happy and truely settled


----------



## philnamy

mummyschnauzer said:


> Thank you that was lovely, what was your Labbie called. RIP


He was called Jacksons Choice more often known as Jac or Scooby Doo as my little girl used to call him.


----------



## philnamy

Tasha said:


> may I copy this poem for my scrap book??
> 
> I had to have my poodle put to sleep the year I got pregnant for my daughter she was ancient I had her since I was a kid myself still playing with dolls she was my friend when the kids at school picked on me my playmate when my friends were friends with someone else my confidont when my parents divorced the reason I went home when I got my own place and my companion every day of her life I still miss her I have her ashes in a small wooden box beside my bed one day I will have what it takes to scatter them when I am happy and truely settled


Of corse you can Tasha,I found this poem so moving yet so comforting and I posted it on here as i really wanted to share it with other people in the same situation.I often sit back read the poem and think about my little man n his such short pained life,yet he always had a wag for us even his last few secounds he managed to give us a wag.Such an amazing little man he deserves all the happiness in the world up above.
Miss u everyday darling,RIP Jac xxxxxx


----------



## Purrrrfect

Awww that is so lovely. I lost my beautiful Pippa only 14wks ago tomorrow.
It still hurts so much missing her. She was put to sleep after suddenly becoming very ill. We made the decision quickly so she could go to sleep and feel no more pain. I light a candle in the garden every night for her.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

aww that gave me a lump in my throat!

soo sad im sorry for your loss


when my brother died 24 hrs after he was born

Mum told me a poem.

Not as long though

It was

Like a tiny flower that never grows,
Like a beautiful rosebud never a rose.

it made me cry loads


----------



## Tasha

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> aww that gave me a lump in my throat!
> 
> soo sad im sorry for your loss
> 
> when my brother died 24 hrs after he was born
> 
> Mum told me a poem.
> 
> Not as long though
> 
> It was
> 
> Like a tiny flower that never grows,
> Like a beautiful rosebud never a rose.
> 
> it made me cry loads


thats beautiful..............

my son dies a few hours after he was born I still find myself thinking hed be walking talking playing tonka toys now


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

aww im sorry to hear that its hard to loose someone 
esspescially your kids..


xx
x


----------



## KarenHSmith

Awwwww Thats so sweet.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Oh Amy,sorry for your loss and what a beautiful poem,which i had to read thru tears,thanks for sharing this at such an emotional time


----------



## philnamy

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh Amy,sorry for your loss and what a beautiful poem,which i had to read thru tears,thanks for sharing this at such an emotional time


Thanks very much Kelly,it is a beautiful poem and I found it so comforting I just thaught it would be nice to share it with everbody,yes a very emotional time but lifes tough and im afraid we all have to learn to accept what it throws at us.xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly

True Amy,but it does leave us with lots of very special,happy memorys which never go and in time we can take some comfort from them,as i'm sure you will too


----------



## lymorelynn

philnamy said:


> I recently had my 16mnth labrador put to sleep and someone sent me this poem and i found it very comforting and I would love to share it with all of you who have lost pets,particulaly in these cercumstances:
> 
> If it shoul be that I grow frail and weak
> and pain should keep me from my sleep.
> Then you must do what must be done,
> for this last battle cant be won.
> You will be sad i understand,
> dont let your grief then stay your hand.
> For this day more than the rest,
> your love and friendship stands the test.
> Weve had so many happy years,what is to come can hold no fears.
> Would you want me to suffer?
> So when the time comes please let me go,
> take me where my needs theyll tend,only stay with me until the end.
> And hold me firm and speak to me,
> until my eyes no longer see.
> I know in time that you will see,it is the kindest you can do for me.
> Although my tail its last has waved,
> from pain and suffering ive been saved.
> Do not grieve,it should be be you,
> who must decide this thing to do.
> Weve been so close,we too these years,
> dont let your heart hold any tears.
> 
> I hope some of you find this comforting I did,I still miss my little man every day but this poem i keep with me all the time and read whenever i feel bad.
> 
> RIP Jac miss you our little man love youxxxx
> Amy xxxxx


 Such a beautiful poem. tears rolling down my cheek as I type. A lot of people don't realise the pain and grief in losing a pet. I hope your deep sorrow passes and you are soon left with all the happy memories of your beloved pup - cos at 16 months he was still only a puppy. And I send all my love and sympathy to everyone else on this site who has felt like this.


----------



## future_police_handler

Aww I'm so sorry everyone. I've had two cats put down. Both had FIV although it didn't really affect them. My little Jimmy was the first cat I ever had, he was put to sleep last year and I still miss him! Big Joe was my other cat put to sleep, he had a tumour on his throat. He was an old gentleman! A few days ago, every file on my phone got deleted. Pictures of Jimmy and Big Joe were on it and now I don't have any.

Thanks for the poem.


----------



## maisy

Sorry for your loss  That was a very moving poem. I remember losing Tasha some years ago now but she will always remain in my heart. We had to have her put to sleep


----------



## Bluebird

What a beautiful poem. That's set me off again. I lost Sharma my cat a month ago. Thought all the tears had been shed for a while, but they're never that far away. 
I still think I see him slinking around the garden, maybe it's just shadows.


----------



## ColeosMummy

such a lovely poem  x


----------



## Guest

philnamy said:


> I recently had my 16mnth labrador put to sleep and someone sent me this poem and i found it very comforting and I would love to share it with all of you who have lost pets,particulaly in these cercumstances:
> 
> If it shoul be that I grow frail and weak
> and pain should keep me from my sleep.
> Then you must do what must be done,
> for this last battle cant be won.
> You will be sad i understand,
> dont let your grief then stay your hand.
> For this day more than the rest,
> your love and friendship stands the test.
> Weve had so many happy years,what is to come can hold no fears.
> Would you want me to suffer?
> So when the time comes please let me go,
> take me where my needs theyll tend,only stay with me until the end.
> And hold me firm and speak to me,
> until my eyes no longer see.
> I know in time that you will see,it is the kindest you can do for me.
> Although my tail its last has waved,
> from pain and suffering ive been saved.
> Do not grieve,it should be be you,
> who must decide this thing to do.
> Weve been so close,we too these years,
> dont let your heart hold any tears.
> 
> I hope some of you find this comforting I did,I still miss my little man every day but this poem i keep with me all the time and read whenever i feel bad.
> 
> RIP Jac miss you our little man love youxxxx
> Amy xxxxx


I've just read the poem but it mayhave been a bit too soon for me to read it. The other day I had to have my hamster put to sleep. His name was Peanut and I loved him. The poem is lovely but it was just too soon for me. It made me cry. I had Peanut for just over a month. It would have been two months today. He was poorly and it got way out of hand.
Danielle.


----------



## Rebecca and the pack

You dont know hwo much that poem has saddened me. My Lucky was put to sleep today after 14 years of being at my side, since I was 4 months old. I cant remeber him not being here. Its going to be hard.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Rebecca and the pack said:


> You dont know hwo much that poem has saddened me. My Lucky was put to sleep today after 14 years of being at my side, since I was 4 months old. I cant remeber him not being here. Its going to be hard.


Lovely poem..made me think about our little girl again..

So sorry to here of luckys passing Rebecca..Sleep well Lucky..R.I.P


----------



## stellasmama

There are no words to describe the heartbreak of losing a four legged member of your family. Although we have a new puppeh, Stella, I mourn Sadie everyday.

For anyone who has never heard of Frank Warren and his wonderful project Post Secret.....click on the links below....

PostSecret

This postcard in particular summed up everything that I hope heaven will be...

Post Secret! « Stella!!!

God Bless the Mama/Papa that sent the postcard to Frank.......


----------



## rhondakelly

That is a lovely poem. I had my boy Riva put to sleep last Wednesday but didn't know i wouldn't see him again. Have already put message on about it. Think this is a great site as it is helping me so much come to terms with it all. Just to log on and see so many in the same state gives you comfort. Hope you doing ok now. Take care and your little babe will know all for the best. XXX


----------



## noushka05

what a lovely peom

Rhondakelly im so sorry to hear your sad news R.I.P Riva xxx


----------



## hazyreality

Having had to have a few animals PTS, Kodi most recently about 6 weeks ago, that is really a lovely poem, although it did very nearly make me cry.

*Heidi*


----------



## Buggles

What a beautiful poem. We had to have our 8 year old shih tzu put to sleep on June 3rd last year and it was the hardest decision ever. We'd been on holiday two weeks before and he'd had so much fun playing on the beach but he was struggling with walking. We took him the vets as soon as we got back home and they said he had a brain tumour which was inoperable and fluid on the brain. Also a slipped disc. We were told he could have radiotherapy but it would only lengthen his life by 8-12 months and if I remember rightly, 3-6 months of that would be travelling almost 200 miles for the radiotherapy every so often (I don't remember if it was weekly, fornightly or what). Sam hated the car so it would have been no fun for him.
Without medication he would have had 6-8 weeks left. We did think of letting nature take its course but we were warned he would start having fits and there is no way I could have handled seeing him like that, so we chose the kindest (in our opinion) option to end his life whilst he was still happy.


----------



## barneythore

what a lovely poem i had my jrt put to sleep 3 weeks ago now and i still miss him you can tell them all your worries and upsets and they just sit and listen dont answer back pity a lot of people arent like them and just listen rip little 1


----------



## Kinjilabs

Sorry cant bring myself to read it just now cos Im close to losing another one, but Im sure its very nice.


----------



## Midnight

Beautiful ..:cryin:


----------



## Marie SW

The poem made me tear up again.

I had my cat Marie put to sleep this morning. She had stomach cancer & it was time to say goodbye. It hasn't really sunk in yet, but I will really miss her a lot, she was a wonderful pet.


----------



## avl1982

Thank you for posting this. We had our cat put to sleep on Monday, it all happened quite suddenly but she was very old.

This poem really means a lot to me because having a pet put to sleep is never easy, but I knew it was the right thing to do.

The poem's right that it is the toughest test of the bond between pet and owner, making the right decision for them.

Thank you
Abi


----------

